

Ask HN: Can i use both WWW and Naked domain for 2 sites? - tvvocold

I want use www.domain.com for a site,and domain.com for another site.Is this OK?
======
informatimago
Of course.

~~~
tvvocold
What about Cookie issues? Shouldn't i worried about that?

